# Importance of spark arrestors



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Are they nessasary with an aftermarket exhaust?(big gun) compared to stock? Do stocks have them? In forests and such.. I don't want to start a forest fire i ride alot of trails but I like the sound without it alot better without it on... Any thoughts and info appreciated!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I'm about to take mine out. It still spits blue flames with it. I have a TON of buildup on it after about 20-30 miles


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Blue flames??? I haven't cleaned mine yet and its still fine..


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah i'll try to get a video when i get the clutches back in. About a 6 inch long blue flame


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

That's not good...lol Ive had my exhaust on for about 75-100 with quiet core and arrestor, its only got a little bit a build up on the sides. Different exhaust though, and you may have way more if your running lean.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If the machine is tuned correctly and not burning oil or having a headgasket problem, there should be little or no buildup. When cold, just take a bottle-brush to it.

If you respect the forrest, you will not enter one without your arrester in.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well, it's not a ton. But it's some. I had a horrible exhaust leak too


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

When i ran mine (HMF) and did any kind of muddn it clogged up quick and started to effect the way it ran.This was on a 650i and just a slip on.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

brutemike said:


> When i ran mine (HMF) and did any kind of muddn it clogged up quick and started to effect the way it ran.This was on a 650i and just a slip on.


X2!! Same here,...
I just take it out now if I'm in the mud pits.. Mine almost wouldn't run one day it was so bad..


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> If the machine is tuned correctly and not burning oil or having a headgasket problem, there should be little or no buildup. When cold, just take a bottle-brush to it.
> 
> If you respect the forrest, you will mot enter one without your arrester in.


I agree completely with this, we get a bad enough rap without starting a forrest fire from knowingly making your equipment out of specs.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright then ill have to keep it in then. I like the sound alot better without the quiet core but to run the spark arrestor you have to use the quiet core too...the 1 downfall of this exhaust. I think I can just make a spacer to go behind the spark arrestor to hold it in tho, just a steel ring the right size would take the place of the quiet core(without the effect) and hold the spark arrestor in.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I found the ring to only use the spark arrestor and no quiet core.. I totally forgot it came with one. Does sound better without it in but still ain't going to burn down the forest!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alot of state parks/forests require them. You can be fined for not having one in.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they get clogged up easily if you ride any water...


----------

